# Post Your Cutest Picks Here!!!



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel we as rabbit breeders/handlers should have the opportunity to  see others Rabbits but most importantly those cute little babies!. 

I'll get mine posted in a little while but mean time POST THOSE PICS!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 17, 2012)

well i suppose i'll start then 

"streeeeeetch"






"missed a spot"













"streeeeetch mooooore"





"did i do that..?"





"bunny puzzle"


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 18, 2012)

Loving these pics


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 18, 2012)

Taken Me Soo Long But Finally Done It!!..... Beautiful Momma and Her Babies!!


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 18, 2012)

I had to bring them in!! Freezing weather, Rain, and Wind...


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Here you go! These are my three Holland lop does Flopsy, Mopsy, and Miss Muddles (they are 8 weeks old)
















and here is the buck they will be bred to when they're old enough!


----------



## secuono (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 17, 2012)

Secuono, I love that first pic with the baby sitting on TOP on the hay. I thought only goats played that game! Lol


----------



## SarahMelisse (Apr 17, 2012)

2 week old lilac tort(?) and REW French Angoras that just opened their eyes


----------



## adorable (Apr 18, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl. How many babies are in that nest. I am guessing 10


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 19, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> well i suppose i'll start then
> 
> "streeeeeetch"
> http://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h456/ohiogoatgirl/rabbitbabies016.jpg
> ...


Oh my word! These are so cute! Is that color a gene that you can breed for? Or is it a specific kind of bunny that has that coloring? I LOVE IT!!


----------



## secuono (Apr 19, 2012)

In my current litter of Calis, I have one female who _sits inside_ the 1# JFeeder!

No pic of it, but it's so funny.


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 19, 2012)

*SQUISH* (broken castor doe (strawberry) ontop of her broken castor brother lol






*AWWW* (momma bluebell with her broken black otter doe baby)





*more awww* (bluebell with her broken blue chin boy)





*and seriously is there anything cuter than a baby bunny washing its face?* (blue chin "silver") i think he LOOKS liek a chinchilla wearing bunny ears in this shot lol


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Apr 19, 2012)

yankee'n'moxie said:
			
		

> ohiogoatgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are dutch. here are some new pics of these. posed so not really cute. but kinda lol













new dutch litter





new lionhead litter


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Apr 19, 2012)

adorable said:
			
		

> ohiogoatgirl. How many babies are in that nest. I am guessing 10


there were 8. 5 of them made it.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 22, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> yankee'n'moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute! I love those! Maybe... I should.... get some!


----------



## justin (May 3, 2012)

I raise both Dutch and meat rabbits and one baby of each had jumped out of the nest box when I got home tonight. I hope video is ok, he/she scratches its head in this first video and its adorable. http://static.photobucket.com/playe...z336/justintime4eaton/VID_20120503_234135.mp4






http://static.photobucket.com/playe...z336/justintime4eaton/VID_20120503_233831.mp4


----------



## justin (May 3, 2012)

Well videos didn't work I will have to play with that.


----------



## lovinglife (May 4, 2012)

So cute!!  Pinkfox, your last picture needs the caption, "now I lay me down to sleep".


----------



## justin (May 4, 2012)

i guess the videos did work they just arent embedded. if you click on the blue letters there is a video above and another below that picture.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 4, 2012)

American Chinchillas top pic newborn bottom pic 3 days old.


----------



## adorable (May 4, 2012)

Here is my picture of the day.


----------

